# contourner un mot de passe utilisateur...??? SOS urgent



## pomme man (16 Août 2004)

bonjours,

suite a un plantage sur un power book titanium, j'ai rebooté sur le CD d'origine afin de restauret le systeme (car il ne démarrais plus du tout)...

Mais la surprises qui m'attendais est de taille.

en effet, au moment d'ouvrire ma cession, le mots de passe ne fonctionne plus...

J'ai essayer un miniscule, majuscule et clavier azerty et querty... mais rien y fait, le mots de passe n'est pas valide et forcement, je ne peu plus ouvrire ma session et utiliser mon ordii...

SOS, comment puis je faire ....


----------



## wip (16 Août 2004)

Salut 

Tu peux changer de mot de passe en redemarrant sur le CD d'instal. Le blem, c'est que comme je ne l'ai jamais fait, je peux pas te dire ou cela se situe exactement, mais cela doit se situer dans un des menus (pas dans l'instal). Je pense que d'autres que moi sur le forum pourront t'aider si tu ne trouves pas 

A+, Wip.


----------



## koba (16 Août 2004)

Je vais bientot passer sous MacOS mais je ne l'ai pas encore alors je ne peux pas te dire comment faire.
 Par contre sous gnu/linux il suffit de passer root avec la commande su puis de faire passwd nom_utilisateur et le tour est joué.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2004)

koba a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bientot passer sous MacOS mais je ne l'ai pas encore alors je ne peux pas te dire comment faire.
> Par contre sous gnu/linux il suffit de passer root avec la commande su puis de faire passwd nom_utilisateur et le tour est joué.


oui ça marche aussi sur le terminal d'osx, je viens de tester ! mais on lui a donné les réponses (dont celle de wip   ) dans le 2eme double post sur le forum OSX


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> oui ça marche aussi sur le terminal d'osx, je viens de tester ! mais on lui a donné les réponses (dont celle de wip  ) dans le 2eme double post sur le forum OSX


 Gardes! Emparez vous de cet homme! 

 Non seulement il quite le bar encore a moitié bourré mais en plus il donne des réponses pertinentes dans les forums techniques! Plus fort encore, il s'amuse a trifouiller dans le terminal pour voir si ca fait comme dans linusque!

 Il est temps de le mettre hors d'état de nuire!


----------



## koba (16 Août 2004)

Oui je me doute bien que ça marche, BSD n'est pas très éloigné de gnu/linux. Par contre je n'ai pas fait attention au 2x post  Certainement l'erreur du débutant


----------



## naas (16 Août 2004)

double post c'est pas bien ça hummmm   bon pas grâve tu ne savais pas


----------

